# NFL Pro Football 2019 Discussion Thread



## FlowRider

I thought it would be good fun to have an NFL Pro Football Discussion Thread too, for all you football fans and fanatics!

Again I ask for us to keep it civilized so the mods and admins do not have to step in and babysit any bozos or whiners....

So, I'll start.

I am a Dallas Cowboys fan. There, I said it. :crazy:

Usually I remain in hiding during the season because we haven't won in the playoffs for so long it's hard to admit it.

I do not count one and done as being in the playoffs. I only count it once what was won ends with Championship.

But every year I start off by believing in the 'Boys, only to have the internal strife, drama, and off-field conduct issues.

So, 2019. We have our best wide receiver, quarterback, running back, and head coach all without locked in contracts.

But hey, what could possibly go wrong?

At least Jason Witten came back to show the rest of the team the way to be. :clapping:


----------



## FlowRider

The Cowboys are playing the San Francisco 49ers in pre-season tonight from Levi's Stadium in Santa Clara, California.

These two teams have a history of trading up in the draft to steal players away from the other team, and the playoffs....

Jerry Rice. Joe Montana. And then there is Neon Deion Sanders, Ken Norton Jr., and Terrell "Say W-H-A-T?" Owens.

So, early on, we will see if the Cowboys can stay focused, and get things done on the field, without self-destructing...


----------



## pennstater2005

I'll go. My name is Eric and I'm a former Bengals fan turned Packers fan. Let me explain.

I was a Bengals fan for 30 years. I live in western PA so it wasn't easy. But, each year I had hope even through the coaching carousel of the early 2000's.

My breaking point came last year, although I was rarely watching, when the Browns fired Hue Jackson and the Bengals re hired him only to fire him at the end of the season. When they extended Marvin Lewis for 2 more years I almost had a stroke.

The owner of the Bengals, Mike Brown, seems to somehow fly under the radar when it comes to bad NFL owners. He made shady deals with the new stadium. He is ok with mediocrity and always has been. And his daughter is next up when he goes so I doubt anything will change.

The reason I chose the Packers was because there is no single owner to make all the choices. And there's lots of history. Plus, I think I'd rather go to Lambeau field than Paul Brown stadium someday.

Time to get on the season ticket list. 30 years and a 100,000 names and counting. Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005, Green Bay is a very understandable choice, IMO, even with the tickets issue. On the other hand, Nissan Stadium has open seats at almost every Titans game (I can't understand why :lol and would love another fan.

But seriously, I am a Titans fan, and I am excited to see what is going to happen this year.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'll leave this here:


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> I'll leave this here:


You're gonna get @FlowRider all excited.

How'd you guys get past security?


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> How'd you guys get past security?


@Redtenchu knows A LOT of people.


----------



## Redtenchu

A LOT


----------



## synergy0852

@pennstater2005 I'm a Packer fan as well. Currently living in West MI, but born and raised in Green Bay so it's in my blood and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## pennstater2005

synergy0852 said:


> @pennstater2005 I'm a Packer fan as well. Currently living in West MI, but born and raised in Green Bay so it's in my blood and I wouldn't have it any other way!


Nice! Any tips for a newly minted Packers fan? Have you ever been to a game?


----------



## synergy0852

@pennstater2005 Yes I usually go to 1 game a year around Christmas when I'm in Green Bay to see family. We have 6 season tickets in the south end zone by the tunnel. It's looking like that won't happen this year as they are on the road at the end of the season.

The only tip I have is that you MUST go to Lambeau for a game at least once and take it all in. You won't regret it, the history is magical and the environment/fans are second to none IMO.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Packer fan here also......been a fan since I was a kid. Went to my first Game in Lambeau a couple years ago. Also went to see them play the Jets here last year.

New coach, young team.....hopefully gonna be a good year. Aaron's not getting any younger, have to get him one more ring


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you guys get past security?
Click to expand...

Jerry and I are both Arkansas grads.


----------



## TrialAndError

GO BILLS!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> synergy0852 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Packer fan as well. Currently living in West MI, but born and raised in Green Bay so it's in my blood and I wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Any tips for a newly minted Packers fan? Have you ever been to a game?
Click to expand...

Just get you a nice Josh Jackson jersey to wear to the game.


----------



## iowa jim

Do you no why Iowa doesn't have a professional football team? Because Minnesota would want one then.


----------



## ctrav

Die hard Cowboys fan here! Hope we can get Zek on the field because if not it will be a long season for sure.

Love watching other teams as well:
- can Baker take the browns to the post season 
- what rookies will make impacts
- Chiefs are/will be fun to watch
- raiders could be a team to watch but AB is selfish to say the least

I don't like the on field antics for making a routine play yet acting like you did something major &#129300;


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


> Die hard Cowboys fan here! Hope we can get Zek on the field because if not it will be a long season for sure.
> 
> Love watching other teams as well:
> - can Baker take the browns to the post season
> - what rookies will make impacts
> - Chiefs are/will be fun to watch
> - raiders could be a team to watch but AB is selfish to say the least
> 
> I don't like the on field antics for making a routine play yet acting like you did something major 🤔


I like watching other games too. Just love football. In September and October the big TV goes in the garage with door open so the kids can play and we can enjoy the game at the same time!


----------



## FlowRider

dfw_pilot said:


> I'll leave this here:


The four of you are standing on hallowed ground.

Excuse me, I need a moment.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

iowa jim said:


> Do you no why Iowa doesn't have a professional football team? Because Minnesota would want one then.


Love it. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iowa jim

TN Hawkeye said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you no why Iowa doesn't have a professional football team? Because Minnesota would want one then.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. :thumbup: :lol:
Click to expand...

I can't help it I'm a bears fan, my two favorite teams are the bears and whoever is playing the vikings. I told that joke at a casino while playing blackjack up in Minnesota and was lucky to get out of there with my life. No sense of humor i guess.


----------



## Butter

The future is bright in Kansas City!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Butter said:


> The future is bright in Kansas City!


We have a plant in KC and one in Douglas GA where Tyreek Hill went to high school. I've heard a ton on both sides about that whole situation. All of our plants are close to NFL teams but I tend to root for the Chiefs, Titans, and Packers. I don't really follow a specific NFL team but look at how many Hawkeyes they have or how close they are to one of our plants. KC really has a good fan base. Even when they weren't very good all of our employees would go to games and support the team.


----------



## OhioDIYLawn

I'm really excited for this season. Obviously I'm hoping the browns start to shed their reputation of being a lower tier team this year.

If the Zeke drama can get resolved before the season starts thatd be great. I was so tired of the Steelers drama last year off the field.

I'm also excited since fantasy football is almost here! Does any one else here play fantasy?


----------



## FlowRider

I am looking forward to seeing how:

1) Baker Mayfield turns out as a full time QB;
2) Patrick Mahomes complete passes throwing sidearm while scrambling like Fran Tarkenton in switchbacks;
3) Zeke Elliott performs after holding out for more money;
4) Dak Prescott does when he has a healthy offensive line; and
5) the Cowboys manage to win another NFC East Championship, despite having more drama and ego maniacs, again....


----------



## ctrav

FlowRider said:


> I am looking forward to seeing how:
> 
> 1) Baker Mayfield turns out as a full time QB;
> 2) Patrick Mahomes complete passes throwing sidearm while scrambling like Fran Tarkenton in switchbacks;
> 3) Zeke Elliott performs after holding out for more money;
> 4) Dak Prescott does when he has a healthy offensive line; and
> 5) the Cowboys manage to win another NFC East Championship, despite having more drama and ego maniacs, again....


I agree with all of the above 👍🏾


----------



## Visitor

Browns fan here, ready for the season to start already...


----------



## SLIM-JIM

Go pack go! (not a fun time of year for me to live in Minnesota  )


----------



## Shindoman

Detroit Lions fan here. There's not many of us. Grew up in Pontiac Michigan. 
They built the Silverdome across the street from our home. It's easy to be a fan of a good team, but I do have hope for them now with Patricia at the helm. 
Matthew Stafford is a beast. https://youtu.be/BoFwo8slp4w


----------



## FlowRider

My Dallas Cowboys play the Houston Texans tonight in "Jerry World" for the Texas "Governor's Cup" - woohoo! 

Supposedly Jerruh Jones made an offer to Zeke to make him the second highest paid running back in the NFL.

Zeke is still holding out. Dak still has no extension. Amari has no new contract. Jason Garrett has no new contract.

Jerruh Jones has a history of giving out big contracts and the player then performs like they're now on Easy Street.

So the three best offensive players still have unsettled contracts, and the head coach is on a one final year deal.

When Jerruh caves, and he will because he has to, then I just hope these four guys actually earn those fat checks.

But hope springs eternal, and I will always be a Cowboys fan, come what may. :crazy: I just ignore all the drama. :dumb:


----------



## pennstater2005

It appears Andrew Luck is retiring. Not too surprising given all of his injuries and getting pummeled behind a mostly lackluster o-line. Too bad though I really liked him.

https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2019/08/24/report-andrew-luck-retiring-from-nfl/


----------



## Shindoman

pennstater2005 said:


> It appears Andrew Luck is retiring. Not too surprising given all of his injuries and getting pummeled behind a mostly lackluster o-line. Too bad though I really liked him.
> 
> https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2019/08/24/report-andrew-luck-retiring-from-nfl/


Sad it has to:happen. He was great in his short career.


----------



## LawnRat

Born in Philly and raised in south Jersey, so I bleed green. Lots of Cowboy fans here so things might get interesting .


----------



## NJ-lawn

Go Pack Go......


----------



## FlowRider

So tonight the Packers play the Bears on NBC, kicking off the season. Aaron Rodgers is a fantastic QB. :nod:

Zeke is now guaranteed $50 Million, and will play for Dallas this season. "Straw that stirs the drink." - Jerruh Jones.

Antonio Brown may get suspended and released, and lose all his guaranteed money. What an idiotic mistake....

I am just looking forward to seeing Dallas play the New York Giants in the marquee matchup this weekend...! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

LawnRat said:


> Born in Philly and raised in south Jersey, so I bleed green.


I cannot wait to see what Wentz and DJax can do together. :thumbup:


----------



## iowa jim

Enough said:


----------



## FlowRider

Cowboys versus NY Giants in the marquee matchup this week, always a game worth watching....


----------



## social port

Umm...just gotta say watch out for the Browns when they come to your town. The Browns played the Titans today. They fell apart with penalties, but the Browns team on display during the first quarter of the game was downright scary -- offensively and defensively.


----------



## NJ-lawn

So what's your opinion on AB? Did he plan all along to end up in New England? Was Bill Belichick involved?


----------



## ericgautier

NJ-lawn said:


> So what's your opinion on AB? Did he plan all along to end up in New England? Was Bill Belichick involved?


Belichick is always involved. :lol:
New England already looks unstoppable w/o AB.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Yep I agree, another T.O. a matter of time til he implodes and costing him Millions$. He already left millions on the table


----------



## pennstater2005

The Patriots are just misunderstood, like AB.


----------



## NJ-lawn

pennstater2005 said:


> The Patriots are just misunderstood, like AB.


Hahaha yeah right


----------



## FlowRider

The Cowboys looked pretty good against the Giants, even though they started off flat, and ended pretty flat too.

But I'll take a win against a division opponent any day. Eli still has it, but the Giants defense is not very good now.

Is anyone else sick of hearing about Antonio Brown? I give him one year or less before "the Patriot Way" ousts him.

I don't think the guy really wants to play. I think he just wants to get attention and easy money. My take, anyway....


----------



## FlowRider

So today is one of my favorite rivalries, as the Dallas Cowboys take on the Washington Redskins.

The game does not have the same level of intensity as these games used to bring, but it is still worth watching.

One detail to watch for that not everyone watching may notice:

If Dallas gets ahead at the end of the game, when they go into victory formation to run out the clock, the linemen pay homage to the past by doing the "Dallas Shift" where the offensive line rises up in unison before settling into their stances.

It is one of my favorite things. It continues a tradition that is a part of the team's history....


----------



## FlowRider

I see the popular name for this is the "Landry Shift" but here is the move, from last week's win over the NY Giants.

Poor old Eli. I often wonder how things would have gone for him if he chose to play in San Diego versus New York.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCOahFlr_DI


----------



## NJ-lawn

I'm not a giants fan but poor Eli has two SB rings. Played 13 seasons......not bad


----------



## pennstater2005

NJ-lawn said:


> I'm not a giants fan but poor Eli has two SB rings. Played 13 seasons......not bad


Seriously. You don't have to be a superstar to win championships. Plenty of game managers out there who can win it all.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Never said he was a super star but he is far from a bust. He played for one team for 13 yrs. and counting. His best years are behind him, sure.


----------



## pennstater2005

NJ-lawn said:


> Never said he was a super star but he is far from a bust. He played for one team for 13 yrs. and counting. His best years are behind him, sure.


That's what I meant by you don't have to be a superstar. I was agreeing.


----------



## bosox_5

I feel bad for everyone who isn't a Patriots fan.


----------



## ctrav

bosox_5 said:


> I feel bad for everyone who isn't a Patriots fan.


My Cowboys are looking dang good so I will stick with them 😎👍🏾


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> My Cowboys are looking dang good so I will stick with them 😎👍🏾


Hope springs eternal, but I've seen this story before . . .


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Cowboys are looking dang good so I will stick with them 😎👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> Hope springs eternal, but I've seen this story before . . .
Click to expand...

Yes it's an old repetitive story but "HOPE" is a beautiful thing 👍🏾


----------



## bosox_5




----------



## pennstater2005

Browns are fun to watch this year. Myles Garrett was destroying people.


----------



## FlowRider

pennstater2005 said:


> Browns are fun to watch this year. Myles Garrett was destroying people.


I like watching Baker Mayfield. He has the potential to be truly great, or to implode like Johnny Manziel.

Watching OBJ catching the ball one handed again, and showing his speed outrunning defenders, was a real treat.


----------



## NJ-lawn

pennstater2005 said:


> Browns are fun to watch this year. Myles Garrett was destroying people.


Yes they are.....they finally turned the corner. I think Mayfield is legit. Hopefully for Browns fans OBJ doesn't go full blown diva


----------



## FlowRider

Cowboys playing the Dolphins tomorrow. Could be off to a 4-0 start this year?

And...Antonio Brown has been sent packing. Millions of dollars left on the table. You cannot make this stuff up....

Ravens versus Chiefs ought to be good. Cleveland plays the Rams Sunday night. Lots of QB injuries this year....


----------



## jhealy748

Sad to say but I am a Broncos fan! The good news is this year I have plenty of time to work in the yard as watching my team play makes me sick again this year! I did enjoy the browns rams game last night though!


----------



## FlowRider

Well, dem Cowboys about to play dem Saints. Except no Drew Brees. Which means a lot given his capabilities....

So, Cowboys could go to 4-0; Eagles and Giants are 2-2; and Redskins are 0-4. NFC East will be interesting....

Seahawks looked good, and Clowney got a pick six for them. Buccaneers about to beat the Rams?? 54-40 now....

So time for Sunday Night Football...and yeah, I been waiting all day.... Go Cowboys! Who dat? Cowboys!!


----------



## FlowRider

Well, my Cowboys (okay, @ctrav "our" Cowboys :thumbup: ) lost to the Who Dat Saints last week.

And today because of NFL home market team rules, I can only watch the Texans play the Falcons in the early game.

And I decided not to pay over $400 to DirecTV for NFL Sunday Ticket this season, since the Cowboys are on TV often.

So I am cleaning up my grill grates and grill in preparation of the Cowboys versus the Green Bay Packers later....

Aaron Rodgers is one quarterback I hate to see playing against the Cowboys, because he usually shreds them...!

But I will definitely be in my recliner with cold beverages for this one - a lot riding on it early on with Eagles record.

And tomorrow the weather cools off, so I can get to a lot of yard and house maintenance projects without dying!


----------



## NJ-lawn

Go Pack go.....


----------



## FlowRider

Well, so far the Cowboys have had the ball four times in the first half.

Interception, punt, interception, punt. Their offense attack is withering...right on the vine.

Aaron Rodgers has done everything except throw a pass using the sky hook. He completes everything else....

And a rookie running back looks like he is personally trying to ruin Jerry Jones' after-the-game pool party....


----------



## FlowRider

If I was Jerry Jones, I would take a helicopter ride at halftime and watch the game from his new yacht, Bravo Eugenia (named after his wife) which is ~357 feet long and cost $250 million dollars (with two helipads):


----------



## FlowRider

Well, for once Jason Garrett actually showed some passion on the sidelines.

It kind of woke the Cowboys up, and I liked how the team responded. Still lost, but came back strong....

Right now, the Saints and Packers are looking like the best two teams in the NFC, so glad they're behind us now.

Still need to deal with the Eagles. That should be an interesting game.

Cowboys' offensive line problems combined with a true no-name defense and a predictable offense are issues.

But at long last it looks like Jason Garrett showed some guts on the sidelines, and I liked what happened next.

And we're on to the New York Jets, so that will help out some. Probably...! :lol:


----------



## social port

I am looking forward to the Browns 49'ers game tonight. I haven't seen the Browns in a couple of weeks, but they were explosive for while in week 1 vs the Titans.


----------



## FlowRider

Cowboys play the New York Jets this week, so either it will be an easy win, or Dallas will play down and get beat.

Texans play the Chiefs in Kansas City, which should be interesting. 49ers against the Rams could be as well...

Gotta mow the yards, spray some weeds, and get some Fall fertilizer down - rain coming this week, so....


----------



## Avalawn T

I am a die hard Titans fan and our offense sucks. Disgusting. That is all.


----------



## pennstater2005

The refs are literally trying to give the game to the Cowboys.


----------



## FlowRider

pennstater2005 said:


> The refs are literally trying to give the game to the Cowboys.


Well, the Cowboys were trying to give the game to the Jets, so.... :rofl:

I gave up at halftime and went outside to mow the yards.

DVR'd the game. I'll probably delete it now....

At least the Iggles lost, so tied for first in NFC East....

Still holding my nose, though!


----------



## FlowRider

So, tonight on Sunday Night Football the Cowboys play the Eagles for first place in the NFC East.

Should be an interesting game, and I hope it will be a well played game for both teams.

I used to get all wrapped up in who wins and who loses. Now, it is just entertainment to me. Like watching a movie.

It does give you something to look forward to, and to plan your weekend day around if you are so inclined.... :yahoo:


----------



## social port

Avalawn T said:


> I am a die hard Titans fan and our offense sucks. Disgusting. That is all.


 :lol: 
Brutal so far this year. My expectations were so high.


----------



## social port

FlowRider said:


> So, tonight on Sunday Night Football the Cowboys play the Eagles for first place in the NFC East.
> 
> Should be an interesting game, and I hope it will be a well played game for both teams.
> 
> I used to get all wrapped up in who wins and who loses. Now, it is just entertainment to me. Like watching a movie.
> 
> It does give you something to look forward to, and to plan your weekend day around if you are so inclined.... :yahoo:


I really enjoy the night games. Going to tune into this one, for sure.


----------



## FlowRider

Sunday Night Football is always a great way to end the weekend, in my view. Until I retire, at least!!

Looked at the schedule - not a lot of interesting matchups this week - so Cowboys versus Eagles may be it!

Vikings vs. Lions might be good. Saints @ Bears and Ravens @ Seahawks too. Not in my TV market, though....


----------



## Stellar P

I've said it once and I'll say it again!


----------



## FlowRider

Hopkins was one of the best receivers in football, and now Watson has no playmaker. Unbelievable!

I think this coach just lost the entire locker room. I know him & O'Brien didn't dance, but that is crazy!


----------

